# Moving to Albufeira for 6 months



## ellieandtom

Hey.

Im 16, and by the time we go to Portugal my boyfriend will be 19.

We have visited the Algarve many times before and basically just fell in love with it, the climate, the friendliness of the people, the lovely little old town, so we have decided to go for 6 months and see how we get on, and if we like it, stay longer!

But basically, we don't know where to start! We are hoping to go in June 2010.
My boyfriend works in Harrods in london so I think would be able to get a good reference but I don't know how easy it is to get jobs. He is quite interested in selling holiday homes, would this be possible?

And another thing, although I will be turning 17 when im out there, I would rather do something that I enjoy doing, I want to work with horses, either this be at a stable yard, a college, anything. As i have a whole life time experience, could anyone give us advice on where to start? 

And what about visas?

We will be taking £4,000 for the 6 months so if things don't work out we have things to fall back on.

Any advice would be great, thanks!

PS. WE have also found a lovely appartment


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Simple

Stay at home finish your education. Then you may be better placed to follow your dream.

If not go for it and if the brown stuff hits the fan pick yourself up and start again.

You do need a good education.

Peter


----------



## ellieandtom

I do have an education, I cant go to college because of health reasons. And I don't think just because of my age that we can't follow our dreams. We have our family behind us and the worst that can happen? We come back to england.. People our age go travelling all the time. This is no different.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Simple

Go for it 

Peter


----------



## silvers

Hi Ellie and Tom,
It won't be easy, you might end up working in bars and only earn enough to live. You seem to have your head screwed on, just don't allow anybody to take advantage of you. Make sure that you have written contracts. A number of kids work a full month and then the owner refuses to pay them.
As E.U. citizens you will not need visas.


----------



## John999

*moving to Albufeira*

Hi 
I truly believe you will be making a big mistake. You might be able to find some work in the summer in a bar/pub, night hours. The main bars in Albufeira do it every year, English kids who come in holidays and they work to make a few extra pennies. It will be around the minimum wage, which in Portugal is around 400 Euros a month. After October more than half of the Bars and restaurants, in Albufeira close for the winter until April. If an estate agent in Albufeira employs your boyfriend, it will be on a commission basis, no basic wage and in general he will need a driving license, car and money for petrol and other expenses to show, possible customers, around. 4.000 Pounds with the cost of living in Albufeira, maybe last you a couple of months. So my advice is come on holidays, spend the money, enjoy your self’s and go back home. You are saying that you have some health issues, remember that you will not get the same health care here that you get in the UK, and you will have to pay for everything. Urgencies in hospital, you are talking between 4 to 6 hours to be seen by a doctor unless you go in “half dead”. I am not trying to be nasty with you, just want you to understand the reality of the situation. There is a big difference between a family holidays abroad and trying to make a living, and don´t forget the language issue
All the best
John999


----------



## ellieandtom

Hi John,

I totally understand what you are saying and believe me, we have thought about this long and hard. But we have two families that are very supporting and will help us out money wise if we need it. My parents will also be flying over monthly so we wont be totally alone. And another thing, if all fails, at least we tried. If the worst comes to the worst, we just go back to England with an experience. We just love the atmosphere and the climate.

I have now discovered some people that I didnt know went out to live in the Algarve that are willing to give my boyfriend a job as a car salesman and I also know someone who has a restaurant on a boat who will give me work, so it seems like more and more things are coming together. 

But thank you for your adivce. Are you living out in Portugal?


----------



## John999

Yes I am all the best for you guys


----------

